# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Question

## testera

Is there such a thing as a Russian equivalent to the Resident Alien Card (such as we have in the US)?  I guess that's the best question to ask at this time rather than asking about all the particulars of requirements and such.  It is a thought that has passed through my mind more than 200 times.

----------


## Lampada

> Is there such a thing as a Russian equivalent to the Resident Alien Card (such as we have in the US)?  I guess that's the best question to ask at this time rather than asking about all the particulars of requirements and such.  It is a thought that has passed through my mind more than 200 times.

 http://www.expat.ru/ is а better site to ask.

----------


## JB

Just like in America, you can get a temporary resident card then a permanent resident card. Both of these include a work permit. Of course the procedure and amount of time involved in getting these is long and painful........

----------

